

Ask HN: Social Networks as Informational Hunger Companions 2 - fedorzima

Social networks strive to unite and connect us, but they pay no attention to the fact that we are different. The newly made services like Medium.com (from the founders of Twitter) and Branch.com try to resolve this issue, but their future is obscure yet.
The most popular topics we share with each other refer to the entertainment sphere (and we have already developed a need for them). It refers to the personal experience of a trip abroad, of a book read, of a film you watched and music you listened to.<p>Internet, with its readiness to provide advice, is a bad assistant. Firstly, it is too abundant (and it is going to be even more abundant), secondly, it cannot determine what is good and bad for a concrete user. Ratings and toplists are compiled by the people we don’t know, and all points of view weigh equally. Of course, you can write your friends or call them and ask what you can watch or read, but this is not always equally efficient, and often hard to accomplish.<p>It would have been convenient to store valuable reviews, received at various times, in one place. You feel like looking at bookshelves with films of your friends or people whose opinion is important for you. The same refers to trips: it is easier to go where your friends have been. It is easier to choose your route, and it gives you an opportunity to learn about tricky things (like visa issue procedures, transport in this country, etc).<p>Describing his or her personal experience, the user can look at himself or herself, at his development from the outside, to see an adequate projection of a real Myself on the net, to reach beyond the cycles of the virtual world (generated by the infinite exchange of reposts and “likes”).<p>This helps the user develop a healthy awareness of oneself in respect to the virtual world when Internet is just an information exchange channel, and not life proper.<p>I am Fyodor Zima, and we are making the fmbf.org project.
We need feedback.
======
fedorzima
start: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4423673>

